# Bianca's costume contests Barkoween and Svengoolie



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

We went to a "Bark-o-ween Party" and pet costume contest today! It was a lot of fun! It was held at a pet boutique (in the parking lot) and the judge for the contest was Svengoolie, a local TV host, he has a TV show where he shows horror movies and does funny skits (like Elvira.) It was really cool to meet him because I have been watching him since I was a kid, he also used to host a kid's show in like 89-90. I got an autograph and my photo (with Bianca) taken with Svengoolie. That photo will be coming in the mail so I don't have the picture yet.

I had Bianca and my cat Harlequin again, Bianca was dressed as the Big Bad Wolf and Harley as Little Red Riding Hood. Everyone thought they were very cute. It was kinda cold so I only had the cat out for the actual contest judging... (I've been to several costume contests with them this month and they won first place at every other contest.) This time they split them up for the judging. Harlequin got 1st place for "Best Cat" aka the "Brave Kitty award" (she was the only cat there heh...) and Bianca got 2nd place for "Scariest Costume". The overall 1st place was two Chihuahuas dressed as Michael Jackson and Diana Ross.

Bianca won a gift basket full of dog goodies (supposed to be worth $100) and a $25 gift card for the store. Harley won a gift bag full of catnip toys and cat stuff and a $50 gift card. I also found out that I won one of the store's raffles for a nice pet coat!



Every contest we've been to, people comment that their cats would be hiding or would not be so calm/happy, or ask if she is okay with the dogs around and everything. Harley was totally comfortable with the contests or I would not have brought her. She has no fear of dogs and barking doesn't phase her either. She and her siblings were raised around my dogs Ginger and Pooch from 3 weeks old, so they have no issue with dogs. Harley is also very outgoing and likes to explore new places. I've taken her to pet shops, pet shows, and cat shows and she is always fine with it. She does pretty well in the cat shows too because she is so friendly and playful.

Anyway here are some photos from the contest today, and below that are a few from the other contests we entered recently.









"Come closer, dearie..."










Svengoolie announcing the winners



















The winner for "Best Pet and Owner costumes" - Marie Antoinette










Bianca and Harlequin at the first contest we went to, at Chi Town Dog House (there was one other cat there)


























Bianca and Harlequin at Petco's Howl-o-ween event


I posted some photos of Bianca's other costume (which she wore today), a police officer, here:
* http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1246552&page=0#Post1246552 *


Also here's a photo I took of the outside of my house today! I posted some photos of my decorations here:
* http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1246545&page=0#Post1246545 *


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I love your house!!!! You do like Halloween!!! 

The costumes are neat and Harley looks great!

I missed it this year. I will have to ask hubby how it went. We had no trick or treating in Iraq this year.....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yep Halloween is my favorite holiday! I also went to two haunted houses (well, one was a haunted trail.) 

Bianca was a really good sport. This was her first Halloween with me so I am sure she was wondering what the heck I was thinking half the time LOL...


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Ohhh, they both looked so cute!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

"Svengoolie" mentioned Bianca and Harlequin in his blog yesterday!
Link:
http://www.wciu.com/blog.php?assetID=10000477 

He also said they'll be showing clips from the contest on the TV show.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I love all of the pictures! Congrats on placing 1st and 2nd in the costume contest!


----------

